# Burstner Elegance Drop Down bed



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

I would like to remove the 2 cloth covered panels on the underside of the drop down bed on my 2005 Elegance and am looking for advice on the correct way to do this. Is it simply a matter of brute force and ignorance (ie gently lever the panels off) or is there a better way of doing it? Any advice would be much appreciated.
Thanks, Tony


----------



## dco (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi Tony
Carried out the same task on my own elegance today, Lower the drop down bed and remove the matress where you will see 6 "plastic button head clips"( 6 for each panel ). using pliers sqeeze plastic legs together and at the same time using a little down force tne fabric panel will release. Can be tricky getting the clips to push through.
David


----------



## tonybvi (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the advice, David, and I'll have a go when I can get round to it. I need to get the panels off because the bed has started rattling a lot as I drive over the appalling roads in this area after a hard winter. It feels as though the underside has somehow worked loose and I suspect there is a screw or two that I need to tighten or replace before the whole lot drops on my head!
Tony


----------

